
Apple hardware priced so high that no one wants to buy it? It's 1983 again - doener
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/21/apple_lisa_at_36/
======
rbanffy
My experience is that they last longer than the average Intel PC and,
therefore, it's reasonable to expect to pay more for the convenience of not
having to upgrade as frequently.

There used to be a furniture brand in Brazil that had good looking stuff that
lasted about half as long as the good brands, but cost about half as much.
Buying it meant you would redecorate twice as frequently, which is, for some
people, a plus.

